# Ruroc Ice RG1



## seriouscat

So in a effort to avoid using goggle fog and close to skin masks I've took the plunge on a Ruroc RG1 M/L in Ice.

Fit: Very snug when the extra foam piece is attached. Pretty much a perfect fit for me. I love the way the strap is tied in. Also plenty of room for earphone mod. This actually feel like more like a motorsport helmet than anything else.

Finish: If you look close at details, it is a typical British product, very cool design but the details leave something to be desired. Rough finish on plastic shell, goggle strap and rim feels very cheap. but as package it works.

Feel: Pretty heavy for a helmet, but no pressure spots so it feels lighter than it is. 

Venting: Good ventilation but you will be hot in this thing due to the enclosed design. The mask blocks enough wind for me but it needs vents when I am working hard.

Goggles: as mentioned, the goggle frame and strap feels poorly finished. It is not comparable to other top goggles like Platoon, I/O etc. Lense change was a pain due to the frame. Now the good news, the lens (I've bought the iridescent blue) is decent in flat conditions, side to side vision is second to none, up/down is more limited than the spherical top of the line googles. It is very clear and if there's fog, it clears very quickly.

Overall: Impression, will have to play with goggle tightness, but with the warm pow day it fogged up a ton and probably costed me 2 good runs. The mask just let it fog to much, it always clears when u can get some air flow in, but I am not if this is because of the mask or if I still didn't adjust the goggles right. Getting fresh air was tough thru the mask if I am not going at a good clip. Kind of disappointed as fogging was another reason I got this helmet, will play with goggle straps more it next time around.


----------



## SnowDragon

How many weird looks and/or comments did you get?

(I'd be partial to the "Ghost" model if I took the plunge...)


----------



## seriouscat

Lots. But I saw at least 4 other rurocs that day including an ice version.

Be warned everyone's attention is on you, so epic fails are even more epic.


----------



## Board Gadget

I was just on Whiskey Militia and a Ruroc Helmet ad popped up. I had never seen one of these so I clicked on it. They are having a pretty decent sale right now. The Ghost is down to $168.00:

Helmets - Ruroc

The quality issue is a bummer as previously mentioned in this thread. These are pretty cool looking and definitely over the top. It might be over kill for every day riding but I would think they would be great in POW. You would think another company would copy this design, bring the quality up and the price down. 

I live in Minnesota so POW is not a huge factor but we definitely have bad weather. My kids never want to stop riding so we rode in some pretty poor weather this year. Including 3 hours in a thunderstorm and another time with temps barely above zero. This helmet would be awesome for those conditions.


----------



## SnowDragon

I did buy the "Ghost" model and wore it last week on my trip to Colorado.

I found the helmet and goggles comfortable once I got used to them. Really just found them to be a regular helmet with goggles that provide broad peripheral vision (which I like) and regular north/south vision , per seriouscat's comments above. I didn't think the goggle strap was particularly cheap, but the materials overall could have been better. No deal-breaker though.

The chin guard.
Well, this is the difference versus other helmets. I found it difficult to position it correctly with the goggles to create a proper seal against the elements. Could never get both sides to click into their latches at the same time - always one or the other. Quite snug, so claustrophobics beware! No room for any face mask/balaclava underneath, but I think the idea is you shouldn't need one if you get the chin guard to seal properly with the goggles. I'll have to retry this.
As for having a chin guard generally: has anyone considered if you have an itchy nose, runny nose, or have to spit for some reason? You've got to take this thing off, then reseal it with the goggles afterward. Not easy in my experience. And don't even consider if you have to sneeze suddenly (as I did once). Could be a real mess!

I'm gonna try this thing again next season, but I can't say I had a great experience with it. Tons of oohs and aahs mind you, and the ski patrollers at Keystone were emphatic in their praise for the look.

I'm considering an OSBE helmet instead for next year. No chin guard, but VERY comfortable with the visor instead of goggles. And an eye-catcher as well, if that's important to you.


----------



## ShredLife

jesus christ these things are fucking stupid i can't see for a second why someone would want all that bullshit on their face. 


it looks retarded. this isn't top gun. you aren't ice man. the only possible outcome from this is that your goggles will fog more.

talk about "fashion" over function.... keystone ski patrol thinks it looks cool? there you go - empirical proof that it sucks.

yes i am a hater. fuck ruroc.


----------



## trapper

They remind me of a Star-Wars convention, not that I've ever been to a Star-Wars convention.


----------



## ShredLife

trapper said:


> They remind me of a Star-Wars convention, not that I've ever been to a Star-Wars convention.


----------



## SnowDragon

ShredLife said:


> jesus christ these things are fucking stupid i can't see for a second why someone would want all that bullshit on their face.
> 
> 
> it looks retarded. this isn't top gun. you aren't ice man. the only possible outcome from this is that your goggles will fog more.
> 
> talk about "fashion" over function.... keystone ski patrol thinks it looks cool? there you go - empirical proof that it sucks.
> 
> yes i am a hater. fuck ruroc.


:laugh:
Yes, I bought it thinking that the chin piece would provide better protection against howling wind and sleet than a neoprene face mask. After using the RUROC I think it's mostly just a style thing. Again, I'll try it once more next season, but I'm not particularly hopeful.


----------



## trapper

I think I see seriouscat in his new dome, in the upper right? lol


----------



## ShredLife

trapper said:


> I think I see seriouscat in his new dome, in the upper right? lol


bwahhahaaha


----------



## Board Gadget

They actually look more like The Stig from Top Gear:


----------



## Board Gadget

GreyDragon said:


> :laugh:
> Yes, I bought it thinking that the chin piece would provide better protection against howling wind and sleet than a neoprene face mask. After using the RUROC I think it's mostly just a style thing. Again, I'll try it once more next season, but I'm not particularly hopeful.


If it doesn't seal out the elements then there is not much value there. 

Crash protection would be the next question. The older I get the more paranoid I get. I have 4 kids snowboarding so I have a lot to be paranoid about. Do you think the chin guard would withstand an impact with a rail or tree?. 

The better design would be a goggle and chin guard that pivoted up when necessary. If it worked like this motorcycle helmet that would be a big improvement. The goggle fog issue would not be solved though:


----------



## seriouscat

trapper said:


> I think I see seriouscat in his new dome, in the upper right? lol


Sorry that's a grunt. You have to look for a commander's helmet.


----------



## SnowDragon

Yes, the other reason I bought the Ruroc was impact protection (I'm just getting going on rails and I currently still have all my teeth!).

Yes, I think the chin guard would provide protection, so there is that consideration.

As for sealing out the elements, I did say that I was not successful getting the chin guard to click in properly (it seems), so I'm still going to try it. But there is still that issue of removing it for whatever reason and then reconnecting it.

Yes, the moto helmet in your picture would be ideal. The OSBE helmet works that way, but without the chin guard.


----------



## trapper

seriouscat said:


> Sorry that's a grunt. You have to look for a commander's helmet.


Haha, touche' my friend. Touche'.


----------



## seriouscat

Board Gadget said:


> If it doesn't seal out the elements then there is not much value there.
> 
> Crash protection would be the next question. The older I get the more paranoid I get. I have 4 kids snowboarding so I have a lot to be paranoid about. Do you think the chin guard would withstand an impact with a rail or tree?.
> 
> The better design would be a goggle and chin guard that pivoted up when necessary. If it worked like this motorcycle helmet that would be a big improvement. The goggle fog issue would not be solved though:


The mouth piece is ok for small branch impacts/scrapes, I would not count on it in a serious collision like a proper ski racing guard.


----------



## ShredLife




----------



## seriouscat

GreyDragon said:


> As for sealing out the elements, I did say that I was not successful getting the chin guard to click in properly (it seems), so I'm still going to try it. But there is still that issue of removing it for whatever reason and then reconnecting it.


One of the clips always locks in first. Try to push the other black clip on the tip towards your face instead of pushing the whole mask in.


----------



## SnowDragon

seriouscat said:


> One of the clips always locks in first. Try to push the other black clip on the tip towards your face instead of pushing the whole mask in.


Thanks.
I"ll give that a try!


----------

